# World War II: Loss of Life Visualized (2015)



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2015)

Watched this this morning over coffee...pretty freeking interesting and really puts a different perspective on the deaths and causalities of WW2 when you see them like this.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 8, 2015)

Interesting look at things.


----------

